

Oracle Gets Java Running on iOS Devices - javinpaul
http://java.dzone.com/articles/oracle-gets-java-running-ios

======
chrisdevereux
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-
tools/adf/overvi...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-
tools/adf/overview/adf-mobile-096323.html)

Looks like a PhoneGap equivalent based off Java instead of JS rather than
'Xamarin for Java'.

Is there any reason that LLVM can't AOT compile java to machine code? That'd
maybe be another way of doing this if people wanted to take the native UI
route.

------
maxpert
I can see the application spectrum going even wider on iOS. Let's see if Java
can make its way into iOS after being remove from Mac.

